# Lookin For Year



## bobsbikes (May 16, 2016)

im looking to date a schwinn world tourist
the no on the drop out is G0582 i checked 
the schwinn ser. no site an it said no number
foundany help


----------



## Metacortex (May 16, 2016)

That stamp indicates a Giant-built (Taiwan) frame made in May 1982. There should be a 4-digit stamp in the headbadge that will indicate the day and year the bike was built. Look carefully and post a close-up pic, it can be very faint. For example this badge is stamped 3291 indicating the bike it came on was built on Wed. Nov. 25th, 1981:






Here is the '82 World Tourist catalog page:


----------



## bobsbikes (May 16, 2016)

THANK YOU I WILL CHECK THE BADGE


----------

